# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Partners psychiatrisch patiënten

## Beyond_Illusion

Ik merk zelf dat ik als partner van iemand waarbij ptts, paniekstoornis en misschien autisme (diagnose is nog bezig) is vastgesteld, niet word betrokken bij de behandeling. 

Het word bijna vreemd/lastig gevonden dat ik bij gesprekken wil zijn en dat ik me er ook mee wil bemoeien.  :Confused: 

Eigenlijk valt tot nu toe alles tegen mbt de psychiatrische hulpverlening. 

Ik ben benieuwd naar de ervaringen van anderen!

----------

